# Partition scheme (BSD) is not bootable & error while fetching.



## Emmanuel (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello! I’m a newbie with limited experience with many Linux distros and MacOS and I would switch to FreeBSD but I’m having some issues with installation process so I ask for your help.

I’m trying to install FreeBSD 13.0 on a ThinkPad X250. I’m sending screenshots of the issues raised. 
Could you help me?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.

Re: the first photograph, was that a default?



Emmanuel said:


> FreeBSD 13.0



The third photograph shows stable/13, also known as 13.0-STABLE. In the long HTML version of the FreeBSD handbook, please see the image at: 

<https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/book/#bsdinstall-config-components>

To avoid installer errors relating to non-availability: 

start afresh (reboot the installer)
try with the pictured defaults.


----------



## chungy (Jan 22, 2022)

1. Read the handbook
2. Use GPT partitioning; "BSD" is an old format that should not be used any more. (There is limited support for booting it on BIOS, but none on UEFI; just use GPT)
3. Use FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE media, not STABLE. STABLE is probably not what you think it is (especially if you are coming from Linux); it is the in-development snapshot of the next FreeBSD version (eg, 13.1). Bug and security fixes get backported to RELEASE for installation via freebsd-update(8).

In short, you probably just want to download disc1 from here: https://download.freebsd.org/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/

You can write it to a DVD-R or a USB stick, boot it, it'll contain everything you need to get an initial system running.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

If writing to a stick, you may as well choose `dvd1.iso`. 

<https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/faq/#floppy-download>

13.0-RELEASE is certainly the better choice, at this time, for someone with a ThinkPad X250 and limited experience. Thanks chungy



grahamperrin said:


> try with the pictured defaults.



For anyone who is puzzled by this advice, for `stable/13`: I vaguely recall a bug that's comparable to, but not under the umbrella of, 255659.


----------



## chungy (Jan 22, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> If writing to a stick, you may as well choose `dvd1.iso`.


I don't agree with this advice; disc1 has everything needed for a base FreeBSD install, while dvd1 includes a selection of prebuilt packages to make an offline install a bit more bearable. In most contexts, using pkg(8) with a fully-functional internet-connect computer is the desired state to be in.

There is an argument for using the bootonly media too, but I personally feel like a self-sufficient media for base is desirable. Sometimes you can't get network access until after installation.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks, I assume that more than base will be required:



Emmanuel said:


> … many Linux distros and MacOS …





chungy said:


> Sometimes you can't get network access until after installation.



I don't imagine a problem with a ThinkPad X250. iwm(4) working in five probed computers:

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=b67a427b6c&d=FreeBSD#pci:8086-095b-8086-5210>
<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=63fcde3b31&d=FreeBSD#pci:8086-095b-8086-5210>
<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=cbd9f8a13c&d=FreeBSD#pci:8086-095b-8086-5210>
<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=4ae2360503&d=FreeBSD#pci:8086-095b-8086-5210>
<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=9057cb0832&d=FreeBSD#pci:8086-095b-8086-5210>


----------



## chungy (Jan 22, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I don't imagine a problem with a ThinkPad X250.


It's going to depend a lot on the original poster, but I just rule-of-thumb keep OS install media (be it FreeBSD or Linux distros) capable of at least installing a basic system. It's not always about hardware support, but also being in situations where you don't have a network to connect to.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 23, 2022)

chungy said:


> rule-of-thumb



+1

I have 13.0-RELEASE _installer_ on a thumb drive, and an _installation_ of 14.0-CURRENT on a mobile hard disk drive. For computers that 13.0-RELEASE can not boot.


----------

